# As new as they come...



## skipper (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey everyone!  I stumbled on this forum today due to some help I need with smoking my first rack of ribs.  I got a smoker as a gift and have been looking forward to using, today I got the chance.  Thanks to those that helped me through my manic day today, I really appreciate it.

I have a Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal smoker.  Like I said it was a gift I got through work for hitting a service milestone.  I am a grilling fanatic but knew nothing of smoking but always wanted to try it.  The smoker gift was a perfect opportunity and I look forward to wearing this thing out.  I'm sure this one won't last long, you're always looking for something bigger and better.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 10, 2007)

Skipper:

Nice to have you on board.  Take a minute and tell us a little more about yourself.  Like where you live, what you do and that kind of thing.  

Make sure you take a peek at Jeff's 5-Day Smoking eCourse.  You can down load it and work through it at your leisure.  It is filled with good "How To's".  You will be glad you did.

Take care and enjoy yourself.

Skip


----------



## desert smokin (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard. You've come to the right place to learn and expand you knowledge base. Lots of charcoal people here so take advantage of everything here. Lookin forward to hearing about your smoking adventures.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Skipper! There are lots of helpful, friendly folks here so don't be shy about asking questions. You'll be amazed at how much you learn in a short time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Glad to have you with us.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 11, 2007)

*  Hey Skipper, welcome. How did the ribs turn out?  Anything kissed with smoke is great! I garontee. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*  " *Relax. Don't Worry. Have a Homebrew! *






"
this is from Homebrew and BBQ, its the best advice you could get. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome keep coming by with the updates and best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ... you found us in a timely manner.
I wish I had found this forum when I got my first smoker ......
Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, here is a link to the mods I made on my Brinkmann
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5688


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome Skipper -

Hang around and read the threads for awhile. If you can't find it here it hasn't been done - but it probably will be soon! ENjoy!


----------



## gramason (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi there, and welcome to the SMF. Sounds like you're ready and willing to keep the fires burning. Your smoker was a gift? What a great start.


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 11, 2007)

Skipper welcome to SMF and that was a great gift. It will keep on giving.....


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to the rest of your life...Enjoy!


----------



## allen (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Skipper, I to have a Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal Smoker and have used it many times. SMF has many people who will help you on your smokes, just ask and you shall receive


----------



## rip (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome again that was a tense few moments yesterday, how did the ribs turn out?


----------



## skipper (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  It's cool to find such an active and helpfull forum like this.

As for my ribs yesterday, well I made one mistake that I hadn't planned on making.  I marinated the ribs the night before in a tomato based BBQ sauce.  The sauce burned before the ribs were done and gave them a little bit of a tough outer covering.  Kinda like a M&M!

The pork was good though and just fell off the bone.  I'm going to need a better marinade or a mop or something.  Any ideas?

I finally did get the temperature right after I bought a digital thermometer.  I also learned not to believe the gauges on my Brinkmann are not to be relied on.  I messed with the temps after I was done and ran it at the high end of the 'Ideal' setting.  It read 340 F....I wouldn't call that ideal.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 11, 2007)

I think we have all been through something like this.  The aftermarket thermometer is a MUST, as you have found out.  And, Sauce does have it's time and place, but as you learned, that wasn't it.  LOL

So, you actually came out a winner.  You turned out some tasty grub and learned something.  You have two big lessons under your belt in just one smoke.  Can hardly beat that.  Will definitely be easier from here on out.  

Good luck and have fun.

Skip


----------



## squeezy (Nov 11, 2007)

Try plain old apple juice next time or just use a dry rub or do both and see which you like best.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure you will enjoy your time here.


----------



## richtee (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, never use too much sugar in a rub or mop... and sauce after  IF they need it! I had a slab of BB's consumed last night nekkid.  Yum!

here's my general mop: 1/2 cup Cider vinegar, 1/2 cup bourbon, couple dashes of soy 1 teaspoon Kosher salt. To that you can add alot of other stuff, spices, a couple tablespoons brown sugar, etc. Rosemary, savory for beef... run with it!


----------

